# Commerical Auto Insurance



## Snowgirl83 (Jan 26, 2017)

I am looking for a auto insurance company that will provide auto coverage for snow removal on county roads. Not freeways just county roads.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Usually helps to know where your at. Just sayin


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This time in the season, it's a little late for a government entity to be looking for snow contractors. The state your in will dictate your price of coverage.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I use Erie.


----------



## Snowgirl83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Snowgirl83 said:


> I am looking for a auto insurance company that will provide auto coverage for snow removal on county roads. Not freeways just county roads. In Maryland.


----------



## Snowgirl83 (Jan 26, 2017)

Most places tell me they do, but when I tell them to show me in writing they can't


----------



## Snowgirl83 (Jan 26, 2017)

dieselss said:


> Usually helps to know where your at. Just sayin


Sorry Maryland


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

It would be a Ryder on you commercial auto policy.


----------



## Ben/Insurance (Oct 22, 2012)

Snowgirl, I am not aware of any stipulations on a commercial auto policy that stipulates what kind of roads you can plow on. With the policies we provide, you are covered anywhere you drive your truck. I don't work in your state though so best to contact your insurance agent for clarification. If they site a specific exclusion in the policy, politely ask to see it.
Ben/Insurance


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

My agent asked if I intended on plowing any roads when I got my policy.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Dirtebiker said:


> My agent asked if I intended on plowing any roads when I got my policy.


mine too!!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

ljbev said:


> mine too!!


I believe I was asked also.

They may only ask to gauge the risk, roads=pedestrians.


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

I've always been asked when shopping mine.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

They ask me as well, municipal roads or sidewalks.
I have a 3 page questionnaire to fill out for my insurance every season. That includes my 5 top customer billings and names and what coverages I have... they are my insurance company.I have been with the same company for +20 years. It is getting ridiculous, I would like to buy a chocolate bar... "Wait, do you know what to do with that chocolate bar? Who are you gonna share it with? are they gonna pay you? Do you know what's in it? 
We will need to know your income before deciding your price for this chocolate bar....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Wait ,... What , we get chocolate bars now ??? ........


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes...but my accountant makes me purchase them separately from my fuel now...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr.Markus said:


> They ask me as well, municipal roads or sidewalks.
> I have a 3 page questionnaire to fill out for my insurance every season. That includes my 5 top customer billings and names and what coverages I have... they are my insurance company.I have been with the same company for +20 years. It is getting ridiculous, I would like to buy a chocolate bar... "Wait, do you know what to do with that chocolate bar? Who are you gonna share it with? are they gonna pay you? Do you know what's in it?
> We will need to know your income before deciding your price for this chocolate bar....


Sounds very fimilar. Started makeing my insurance guy take me out to lunch if I have to do that questioner packet.

Still have to do it, but I get lunch out of the deal.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

We just switched insurance for the first time since I started my initial company in 2008. 

What an experience.

We actually ended up cutting our commercial auto in almost half, and we have coverage now we didn't have before. GL/inland marine didn't change much, but still went down. Saving us over 8k a year now. 

Will defiantly make a habit of shopping every 2-3 years after this experience!!


----------

